# Canfield Tilt



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The successor to the Riot/Toir has hit the ground!

I received my size large frame yesterday, stayed up late to finish the build (of course).

Fit and finish is excellent, no issues encountered during the build, internal routing is easy, large openings make fishing out lines a simple process; I still hate internal routing.

First ride tonight, but I did do a couple garage loops and the bike felt very nice, totally reminds me of a Riot.

I used a mix of old and new parts:

Canfield Tilt Size Large
Manitou Mattoc Pro 3 29" 140mm Fork
Manitou Mara Pro 210 x 55 Shock (140 mm travel)
TRP Quadium Brakes, 180/200 mm Rotors
Chromag 35mm Stem, Burgtec "Ray Boy" 50mm Riser Bars, Red Monkey Grips
Canfield 155 mm Crank, Canfield Crampon Ultimate Pedals
Shimano XT 12 sp, 10-51
One Up 210 mm Dropper, Wolf Tooth "Long" Lever
Brooks Cambium Seat (best seat ever!!)
Temp Wheels: DT Swiss 350/Duroc 40/DHF 2.5 front and rear
Pending Wheels: We are One Union, Onyx Classic

Welcome Back Canfield!!


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Weight? ...just curious. Glad to see Canfield back at it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

d365 said:


> Weight? ...just curious. Glad to see Canfield back at it.


I'm down to 192#, since I finished the bathroom remodel, I'm riding more and eating less


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

The white frame looks so good. Been tempted to order one and sell my Druid once it comes in but can't seem to pull the trigger. Let us know how it rides!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I like the shape of my Brooks Cambium but it gave me saddle sore after saddle sore. It’s been in my parts bin for the past 2 or 3 years. 

Nice bike, Ben. 
=sParty


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

My came in yesterday and I’m building it Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Big ride today, started at Luther Pass, ride up the TRT past Toads, wrapped around Freel peak, dropped down Armstrong to Corral, super fun, plenty of tech climbing, high speed flow, chunder, and lots of rock rolls and jumps.

Seriously nice riding bike, a keeper 👍


----------



## edu2 (Jan 14, 2007)

I like this on the geo page:

Seat Height vs. Effective Seat Tube Angle
600mm = 77.5 °
700mm = 76.3 °
800mm = 75.4 °









TILT - Goblin Green (Complete Bike)


Best All-Mountain Full Suspension 29er Mountain Bike for Sale. 29-inch wheels. 138mm travel. CBF Suspension. | Canfield Tilt




canfieldbikes.com


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

The frame, suspension, build, ect looks awesome, but one BIG question; Does it have water bottle mounts inside the triangle?


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

9GUY9 said:


> The frame, suspension, build, ect looks awesome, but one BIG question; Does it have water bottle mounts inside the triangle?


No

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

racefit said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ahhhh, so close, yet so far away.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

9GUY9 said:


> Ahhhh, so close, yet so far away.


If that is your one thneed, you're missing out on a great bike ... actually lots of great bikes.

Try a hip pack, hold as much water as two big bottles as well as a snack and keys.

The Tilt does have a bottle mount un the outside of the down tube, use a Fidlock and you'd have no cage when running sans bottle..

The Tilt is an amazing bike, I highly recommend it.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> If that is your one thneed, you're missing out on a great bike ... actually lots of great bikes.
> 
> Try a hip pack, hold as much water as two big bottles as well as a snack and keys.
> 
> ...


It looks like a rad bike and checks all my boxs with the exception of the water bottle mount. Fortunately for all of us there are a ton of rad bikes available (perhaps not immediately available😁) that meet all my requirements. The bulk of my rides are short midwest trails where all I carry is a bottle. Not having one is a deal breaker for me.

I'm glad to hear that you are liking yours and I look forward to more ride reports. Perhaps some day I'll have the chance to throw a leg over one.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

How is the handling when you're pedaling with the high saddle position and short cranks compared to say 170mm cranks?


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

9GUY9 said:


> It looks like a rad bike and checks all my boxs with the exception of the water bottle mount. Fortunately for all of us there are a ton of rad bikes available (perhaps not immediately available) that meet all my requirements. The bulk of my rides are short midwest trails where all I carry is a bottle. Not having one is a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you are liking yours and I look forward to more ride reports. Perhaps some day I'll have the chance to throw a leg over one.


It does have one bottle holder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

TylerVernon said:


> How is the handling when you're pedaling with the high saddle position and short cranks compared to say 170mm cranks?


The same, but you don't have to worry as much about pedal hits 

I don't sit on my seat when I'm doing things that require "handling".

This ^ is one of those things folks don't really think about, but when you are riding fast through anything but flat terrain, your seat is down and/or you're standing on the pedals.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm like barely off the saddle but if the saddle is 15mm higher then I'd be 15mm higher. It's just an honest question dude.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

TylerVernon said:


> I'm like barely off the saddle but if the saddle is 15mm higher then I'd be 15mm higher. It's just an honest question dude.


I get your question, but the short crank thing really doesn't change much in terms of riding feel, it's really about improving efficiency and reducing pedal strikes.

Think of the change as a percentage of the whole, so maybe you're an additional 15mm higher at the saddle, as a percentage of the seat height it's not significant.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Still loving the Tilt, been tweaking on the fork to get it more supple, decreased the shock pressure and it's a touch plusher on initial stroke without bottom out issues.

Overall I find the Tilt to ride really well up and down, handles gnarly tech with aplomb, no real weaknesses that I can identify, even the BB is high enough 

It's a shame they're sold out of the bigger sizes, but I think more are coming by boat...

My favorite aspect of the Tilt is the handling in tight terrain and tech climbing. I'm the guy who tries to ride everything, repeats on tough moves, etc... and I find the Tilt to be as good as any bike I've ridden. The short chain stays and higher bb help.

I'm not into overforking my bikes these days, esp when the geo works, only running a 140mm fork now, but I could easily see running a 150 or even 160mm.

The white color is growing on me, it's like the anti black, pretty much goes with any color


----------



## jashfoo (Jan 4, 2021)

Loving my tilt. Haven't used it to its full protential yet. But that is going to change this weekend; Going to test it out on some really techy terrain at the Frederick Watershed.

PR'ed a number of climbs and flowy downhills without even trying that hard.

Canfield Tilt Size Small
Rockshox Pike Select 140m 42mm (2020 Fox 36 Factory 150mm 42mm for big days 64.8 degree head angle)
Ohlins TTX1AIR 210 x 55 Shock (ordering a TTX22M Coil 210 x 57.5 Shock to increase travel to 144mm)
Funn 35mm Stem, SQLabs 30X 12degree Low Rise Bars, SQLabs 711 Grips
Canfield 160mm Cranks, Oneup AL Pedals
Shimano SLX/XT 12 sp, 10-51
One Up 180 mm Dropper, Wolf Tooth Lever
Fabric Scoop Ultimate Saddle 
Hunt Trail Wide Wheels w/ DHR 2.4 EXO/Vittoria Mezcal 2.35 front and rear
-Gonna switch out rear for a Maxxis Aggressor
Fidlock Water Bottle mount
-The cover doesn't completely protect on wetter days. Need additional cover for those days.


----------



## Rick G (Jun 22, 2021)

Lovin my Tilt too! I'm blown away by the prowess of this trail rocket.


----------



## Rick G (Jun 22, 2021)

9GUY9 said:


> It looks like a rad bike and checks all my boxs with the exception of the water bottle mount. Fortunately for all of us there are a ton of rad bikes available (perhaps not immediately available😁) that meet all my requirements. The bulk of my rides are short midwest trails where all I carry is a bottle. Not having one is a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you are liking yours and I look forward to more ride reports. Perhaps some day I'll have the chance to throw a leg over one.


I was bummed about the lack of a water bottle too. Thought I could never be happy riding with a hydration pack. But this bike purchase forced me to rethink things. And frankly, it didn't take long to appreciate that a lightweight hydration pack isn't so bad. The upside is that I'm drinking twice as much water on my rides as I used to. And now I can even carry my Crank Brothers Multi Tool 19 on my rides, which is super handy. Give a good lightweight hydration pack a try, you may be surprised. I picked up a Thule Vital 3L for myself and an Osprey Kitsuma 1.5 for my wife, and we're both loving them.


----------



## steelispossiblyreal (Jun 8, 2021)

Has anyone tried flipping the shock upside down to mount a water bottle (side load or Fidlock) in the front triangle like this? https://www.wideopenmountainbike.co...uVtMDxrAy1RVCqHuAjcb8qZimNEIh_ZeFK1fSUT3cVmO8


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

No I haven’t thought about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jashfoo (Jan 4, 2021)

steelispossiblyreal said:


> Has anyone tried flipping the shock upside down to mount a water bottle (side load or Fidlock) in the front triangle like this? https://www.wideopenmountainbike.co...uVtMDxrAy1RVCqHuAjcb8qZimNEIh_ZeFK1fSUT3cVmO8


Seems easy enough to get and extra bottle mount and bottle and see for yourself. just have to imagine the reservoir not being in the way. Not trying to be a jerk but you'll probably get better idea if it will fit than asking people here.....

My Tilt is a small, and it will definitely not work.


----------



## steelispossiblyreal (Jun 8, 2021)

jashfoo said:


> Seems easy enough to get and extra bottle mount and bottle and see for yourself. just have to imagine the reservoir not being in the way. Not trying to be a jerk but you'll probably get better idea if it will fit than asking people here.....
> 
> My Tilt is a small, and it will definitely not work.


I don’t own the bike.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

steelispossiblyreal said:


> Has anyone tried flipping the shock upside down to mount a water bottle (side load or Fidlock) in the front triangle like this? https://www.wideopenmountainbike.co...uVtMDxrAy1RVCqHuAjcb8qZimNEIh_ZeFK1fSUT3cVmO8


There’s not enough clearance unless you use a non reservoir shock, even then it’l

I ride with a pack, the only time I need bottle is for dogs … pack works fine.

My GG bike had two cages


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Someone talk me out of ordering one. Site says they're in stock. Price rose over 200 in the last few days. I'd rather the rascal but not in till Nov and about 1500 more.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

scycllerist said:


> Someone talk me out of ordering one. Site says they're in stock. Price rose over 200 in the last few days. I'd rather the rascal but not in till Nov and about 1500 more.


You really think someone here is going to discourage you?

=sParty


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> You really think someone here is going to discourage you?
> 
> =sParty


Certainly not me.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> You really think someone here is going to discourage you?
> 
> =sParty


It’s like walking into a bar and asking someone to talk you out of buying a drink.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

I think you should buy one for me and one for you that will ease your conscious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

scycllerist said:


> Someone talk me out of ordering one. Site says they're in stock. Price rose over 200 in the last few days. I'd rather the rascal but not in till Nov and about 1500 more.


It's a Canfield, how can you go wrong?


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

scycllerist said:


> Someone talk me out of ordering one. Site says they're in stock. Price rose over 200 in the last few days. I'd rather the rascal but not in till Nov and about 1500 more.


OK, Tilt vs Rascal where the Rascal is $800.00 more. The big differences are wheels, shock\fork, carbon for maybe 3lbs savings.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

scycllerist said:


> OK, Tilt vs Rascal where the Rascal is $800.00 more. The big differences are wheels, shock\fork, carbon for maybe 3lbs savings.


If you can shave 3# for $800, do it.
=sParty


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Sparticus said:


> If you can shave 3# for $800, do it.
> =sParty


I'm wrong it's only about a 1# difference. Sorry.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

In that case, I'd probably use the cash to go ride someplace else.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

scycllerist said:


> I'm wrong it's only about a 1# difference. Sorry.


A 3 lbs weight loss at the cost of $800 would have amounted to $267/pound -- hard to beat this.
But even it you can only lose one pound for $800, most riders would jump at the chance to lighten their bike even at this rate.
=sParty


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

The need for a water bottle to be inside the triangles along with having the shock in the best location is why a lot of frames crack. If you look they end up putting a bend about 3/4 the way on the down tube. This area gets smacked on obstacles a lot and a bash guard doesn't help. I've seen a lot of frames damaged because of this.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Easy decision. The Revel is a yoke mount bike which is an immediate disqualifier for me.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mixmastamikal said:


> Easy decision. The Revel is a yoke mount bike which is an immediate disqualifier for me.


Not all yoke bikes are the same no matter what he says in that video.
Plenty of people with 1000's of miles on yoke bikes without premature wear or failure of the shock.

How long has the Ripley and Ripmo been out? Where are the threads with 100s of shocks failing?

And if we're being blunt, the first Riots had a misalignment issue and eat shocks.


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah I understand that but it is just a design that I would rather avoid altogether. I agree that you are right on the Ibis bikes, they do seem to do pretty good despite the yoke, the Revels however do tend to chew up shock shafts. I have seen it first hand. Whether the frame is imparting enough force on the shock to cause a failure is only part of the concern. ANY side loading in this fashion is introducing friction into the system and diminishing performance. Obviously this does not mean that frames not using a yoke are intrinsically better there are always other factors like poor alignment which you have pointed out. But most of the time that is an accident due to a production issue, they are not marketing it as a feature.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

$2250 vs $3500 for frame and shock
Aluminum vs carbon
Cage mount outside frame vs inside frame
Both made overseas
Both feature CBF suspension

I’m not sure where you get $800, but generally speaking the price break is gonna be in the parts. All the manufacturers pay the same price for parts unless they buy in big volumes, Revel and Canfield are small companies.

I don’t know anyone at Revel, but when I email Canfield I get a response within 24 hours (often same day), Canfield is active and responsive on the Canfield forum, and when I’ve called Canfield with difficult questions, Lance has been available to talk more than a few times.

I’m a nobody, but Canfield treats me like I’m somebody, this matters to me even if it’s just good business practice.

I also dig the head badge 😊

But the must important question is this: When you show up at the trail head, will anyone care that you ride a Revel? 🤣


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> $2250 vs $3500 for frame and shock
> Aluminum vs carbon
> Cage mount outside frame vs inside frame
> Both made overseas
> ...


I agree, I talked to Lance yesterday and was as surprised as if I was talking to a rock star I was a little dumbfounded and cut the conversation short not wanting to take too much of his time. Online cost for Tilt is just 5100, LBS price for Rascal is 5900. IDK about shipping and tax.

I don't care what people think about my bike. I've been riding an EPO for going on 4 seasons so I'm partial to that badge too.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, so all things equal, get the bike with the best head badge 👍


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> Okay, so all things equal, get the bike with the best head badge


Yes. This


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm now a proud owner, builder, Tilt rider!

I bought the complete kit, and by kit the bike came in two boxes of parts with only the frame and wheels built up. The only mod so far is blue Spank Spoon handlebars. I enjoy working on brand new properly fitting mechanics and was happy with this fun the build.

The only real problem was the tubeless mount of the Maxxis tires, They were loose fitting on the rims and had a few kicks in the bead. One tire took a very long time to get mounted. I finally mount it with a tube, carefully removing the tubs so one bead stayed set then had to manually set the bead with a tire iron on the other side of the wheel half by the valve. Then it blew up and seated.

Cable routing also took a lot of time. I was careful with the way they routed through the frame at the bottom bracket so that they lined up nicely in the three holes and ran cleanly to the brake, derailleur and dropper. I used hemostats to grab the cable end and pull it through the frame holes. I recommend saving the dropper for after a test ride so the seat height is dialed in. I ended up raising the seat about 1.5" causing that cable to be a little short. t's still fine.

My only concern with the build was that the tolerances between the 12th sprocket and the chain stay seemed close to me. An email to Canfield produced very detailed measurements taken by Lance himself. WOW!! what great customer service! The issue was my own over reaction to the tighter fitting modern bicycle designs. This is only the second modern bike I've built up and first full suspension 12 speed.

SRAM has excellent tutorials on setting up Eagle drivetrains. Maguro has excellent tutorials on bleeding\filling their breaks. Those setups and adjustments went perfectly.

My first 7 mile test spin around the hood was met with a surprisingly efficient ride. After a few adjustments to seat and cockpit the fit seemed perfect. The extra front end length and slacker head angle was immediately noticed. Bob on the pavement was hardly noticeable while spinning. Can't wait to get it out on the trails!


----------



## Hootbmx (Feb 20, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> The successor to the Riot/Toir has hit the ground!
> 
> I received my size large frame yesterday, stayed up late to finish the build (of course).
> 
> ...


Any issues with the Mara shock mounted this way on the Tilt frame? Nurse Ben needed to mount his the opposite way with the can towards the back on the Lithium frame due to clearance issues. Not sure why there would be a difference?


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

Nurse Ben said:


> Big ride today, started at Luther Pass, ride up the TRT past Toads, wrapped around Freel peak, dropped down Armstrong to Corral, super fun, plenty of tech climbing, high speed flow, chunder, and lots of rock rolls and jumps.
> 
> Seriously nice riding bike, a keeper 👍


Still feel the same way about the Tilt 2 14 months in? I am coming off an alloy GG smash and have a Paradox & Growler hardtails I ride a lot! Smash is a fun bike, but hate the wandering front on steep tech climbs. Next bike will replace the smash. Thanks. Gerry.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a Lithium now, still like the Tilt, just wanted more travel and I wanted to size down.

The two bikes ride similar, just more cush with the Lithium.

My brother just got a Tilt, he really likes it.

I’m regards to a front end that wanders … sorry to be the one to say it, but that’s more about technique than the bike 👍


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Hootbmx said:


> Any issues with the Mara shock mounted this way on the Tilt frame? Nurse Ben needed to mount his the opposite way with the can towards the back on the Lithium frame due to clearance issues. Not sure why there would be a difference?


Fit was fine on the Tilt, the fit problem was on the Lithium; the forward mount is short.


----------



## Kobeashi636 (2 mo ago)

jashfoo said:


> Loving my tilt. Haven't used it to its full protential yet. But that is going to change this weekend; Going to test it out on some really techy terrain at the Frederick Watershed.
> 
> PR'ed a number of climbs and flowy downhills without even trying that hard.
> 
> ...


I’m working through the cockpit numbers to see if a small is going to be an okay fit for me, mind if I ask your height/inseam and wingspan if you know them 😅 your setup is almost exactly what I think I will need, especially the sqlabs 12 degree bars. Trying to fit this frame by the “RAD” numbers which outsizes a lot of frames with todays longer reach geos. Thanks!


----------



## Kobeashi636 (2 mo ago)

Sanchofula said:


> $2250 vs $3500 for frame and shock
> Aluminum vs carbon
> Cage mount outside frame vs inside frame
> Both made overseas
> ...


Has anyone here ridden both a Revel Rascal and a Canfield Tilt for a comparison? I’m in the same situation as the earlier poster in being torn between those two models. I’m a big Canfield fan but also drawn to the allure of carbon which is making this decision more difficult. I currently ride a yelli screamy and this tilt would replace my 29er enduro bike as I don’t get out to big terrain locations often enough to keep it.

Rascal pros:

carbon / lighter
better geo/fit with more cockpit options (looking at calculated RAD numbers)
Cons:
- more expensive

Canfield pros:

way more B.A.
better customer service/support
Aluminum / more durable
Cons:
- constrained to shorter/smaller cockpit components to fit on the small frame (40mm or shorter stem, 5mm or less headset spacing, ~10mm rise bars)


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Not Bashing Canfield, but how do you know the cs/support is better?

I test rode a Rascal and that ride convinced me to buy my Ranger. Always wanted a shorter travel version of my Riot.

Granted, knowing Canfield is never going to make a short travel bike made that decision easier.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Kobeashi636 said:


> Has anyone here ridden both a Revel Rascal and a Canfield Tilt for a comparison?


One of the reviewers in this review of the Tilt owns a Rascal, and he makes some comparisons:









Canfield Tilt Review: Amazing Suspension For Endless Traction


We review the Canfield Tilt mountain bike as a part of the 2021 Mid-Travel Mashup.




www.singletracks.com


----------



## Kobeashi636 (2 mo ago)

TwoTone said:


> Not Bashing Canfield, but how do you know the cs/support is better?
> 
> I test rode a Rascal and that ride convinced me to buy my Ranger. Always wanted a shorter travel version of my Riot.
> 
> Granted, knowing Canfield is never going to make a short travel bike made that decision easier.


I’ve got to second the guy above mentioning instant feedback from Canfield. I haven’t reached out to revel before but I doubt their owner would take the time to answer your questions and find the right bike for you the way Lance has been with some of my emails to him, but then again I do not plan to need customer support so I doubt that is going to be a huge weight in the decision. My buddy has a Ranger and loves it too but I’m trying to replace my giant reign 29er with something that is more usable on smaller local terrain and climbs better. 
I’m willing to sacrifice some performance on my few trips per year to ride shuttle/enduro trails if it means I can enjoy the bike more often on the trails within an hour from my home.


----------



## Kobeashi636 (2 mo ago)

kapusta said:


> One of the reviewers in this review of the Tilt owns a Rascal, and he makes some comparisons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! This helped me decide that the tilt should cover my needs if I can compensate some of the “sluggish” feeling the reviewer mentioned vs his rascal by getting some carbon wheels for it. With a hardtail as my other bike, the tilt will allow for a wider ranged quiver than the rascal would, and for the terrain I get around to, it should also eliminate the need to require anything with longer travel than it. I will probably keep some aluminum wheels with Cush core for the occasional copper harbor trip, and carbon wheels for the local daily driver rides.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Kobeashi636 said:


> I’m working through the cockpit numbers to see if a small is going to be an okay fit for me, mind if I ask your height/inseam and wingspan if you know them 😅 your setup is almost exactly what I think I will need, especially the sqlabs 12 degree bars. Trying to fit this frame by the “RAD” numbers which outsizes a lot of frames with todays longer reach geos. Thanks!


Interested in this as well, hoping I can order a Tilt soon. My last fs was a medium 2015 Tallboy which fit great, but bikes are a lot longer now so wondering if I should go down a size.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Kobeashi636 said:


> Thanks for that! This helped me decide that the tilt should cover my needs if I can compensate some of the “sluggish” feeling the reviewer mentioned vs his rascal by getting some carbon wheels for it. With a hardtail as my other bike, the tilt will allow for a wider ranged quiver than the rascal would, and for the terrain I get around to, it should also eliminate the need to require anything with longer travel than it. I will probably keep some aluminum wheels with Cush core for the occasional copper harbor trip, and carbon wheels for the local daily driver rides.


I found the Tilt just a tad sluggish at first (compared to my previous bike - A DW-Link Turner 5-spot) but swapping the stock 32t ring for a 30t helped noticeably by adding some anti-squat.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

TwoTone said:


> Not Bashing Canfield, but how do you know the cs/support is better?
> 
> I test rode a Rascal and that ride convinced me to buy my Ranger. Always wanted a shorter travel version of my Riot.
> 
> Granted, knowing Canfield is never going to make a short travel bike made that decision easier.


Compared to other mfgs, I’d say Canfield is right up there, so if that’s a thing for you then Canfield is a good choice. Most small mfgs have good CS …


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The Tilt is not “sluggish”, as if that’s a problem with the bike vs the rider, set up, etc …

You people are so wierd, i wonder sometimes if I’m riding the same bikes as other people.


----------



## Kobeashi636 (2 mo ago)

Space Robot said:


> Interested in this as well, hoping I can order a Tilt soon. My last fs was a medium 2015 Tallboy which fit great, but bikes are a lot longer now so wondering if I should go down a size.


Smalls are the mediums of yesterday! Look into RAD measurements and what they are. 

As far as ordering the tilt, I guess you should decide soon, I’m in the same boat. Right now you can get a discounted (or free) wheelset with rolling chassis purchase. Otherwise if you hold out a few more weeks they will be releasing the 2023 tilt colors, no changes other than aesthetics per Lance Canfield when I contacted him a few weeks ago. If you want the newest than hold out, otherwise now is the best bang for your buck!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Sanchofula said:


> Compared to other mfgs, I’d say Canfield is right up there, so if that’s a thing for you then Canfield is a good choice. Most small mfgs have good CS …


I've owned both, dealt with both for CS so that's why I asked because either one was good when I needed them.
Neither stood out as better.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Sanchofula said:


> The Tilt is not “sluggish”, as if that’s a problem with the bike vs the rider, set up, etc …
> 
> You people are so wierd, i wonder sometimes if I’m riding the same bikes as other people.


Its relative. Back to back with DW-Link bikes I’ve ridden (5-Spot, Ripmo) it is definitely less snappy on the gas (especially out of the saddle) in comparison.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Kobeashi636 said:


> Smalls are the mediums of yesterday! Look into RAD measurements and what they are.
> 
> As far as ordering the tilt, I guess you should decide soon, I’m in the same boat. Right now you can get a discounted (or free) wheelset with rolling chassis purchase. Otherwise if you hold out a few more weeks they will be releasing the 2023 tilt colors, no changes other than aesthetics per Lance Canfield when I contacted him a few weeks ago. If you want the newest than hold out, otherwise now is the best bang for your buck!


Thanks! I'll check that out. At 32" inseam, I usually have to jack up the seat a ton on a small. I saw the free wheelset offer, but not going to happen that soon. They have a couple of demo bikes up that will also ship with a new free wheelset.


----------

